# My first craft fair. Success!



## greenmountainwife (Nov 16, 2013)

I had applied months ago to the "good" craft fair. A handmade only, juried fair.   A few weeks past the application deadline, I called and asked when they would be notifying everyone, and they said they had sent sent out acceptances and denials weeks ago, and I should have heard. I had not. That night I got a denial email, stating my soaps met their requirements but they were full. I'm almost positive that they had misplaced my application, since they didn't deny until I contacted them. I was bummed. This was "the" fair! 

So I asked around and found another show on the same day. The booth fee was half as much as the other, so I figured I'd try it out. I'm so glad I did! It was a 6 hour day. We were really busy between 10-2. I did 18.5 times my booth fee in sales, so I'm more than happy with that. plus I got invited to sell at our local farmers market next summer. 

I learned a lot today too. While I'm not new to making soap, I am relatively new to selling. I only started selling to friends and family through word of mouth about 4 months ago. Today it was interesting to see what the best sellers were. Before today I had not sold a single beer or lavender goat milk soap. Today I completely sold out of both. There were even a couple people fighting over the last beer soap! People were in Christmas gift mode, and we're buying it for anyone they knew that drank beer. Loofah soaps were also a hit. I make a cedar hunting soap that is usually my best seller, and I hardly sold any of those. I loved watching people interact with the soaps and give me their thoughts. I am exhausted but it is a good exhausted! Just wanted to share.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations! What a good first time! :grin:


----------



## Ancel (Nov 16, 2013)

Sounds excellent and a great first fair! Great that you had time to interact with different types of customers. It is really interesting to see what moves and what doesn't with different 'audiences'. Nice observations, and nice profit  Rest well, you deserve it!


----------



## green soap (Nov 16, 2013)

Your display looks great and it sounds like you had an awesome experience!  paying attention to what scents customers like is a very good idea. 

My beer soaps are also going to sell out for me they are very popular!  I could not believe the lather when I tested them so I understand why!


----------



## Tienne (Nov 16, 2013)

How wonderful the day was such a success. Congratulations!


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 16, 2013)

I really like your display. Very clean and inviting, not overwhelming. Well done.


----------



## savonierre (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations, way to go..


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats!  It is always great to do well at shows the only two I have done with my own stuff (jewelry) were horrible.  I just didn't do much research on the shows before hand.


----------



## renata (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats! I like your display too


----------



## roseb (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats!  What a thrill!  Did you sell anything else besides soap?


----------



## greenmountainwife (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks! It was really fun. I was a nervous wreck the whole time. I have a hard time talking with people I don't know, so I really had to push myself out of my comfort zone. When my husband stopped in he said he thought I looked unnatural when I was talking to people, so that is something I will try to work at. It's just so hard, I'm the type of person who doesn't even like making a phone call! 

I didn't sell anything other than soap. I sold 135 bars.  I am working at testing some recipes for lip balm, lotion bars, and scrubs. They aren't quite perfect yet, so I'm not ready to sell them. Soap is what I am good at, so I stuck to that rather than stressing myself out and putting out a product I wasn't proud of. Hopefully by next year I'll have a few other products ready to go.


----------



## kikajess (Nov 17, 2013)

Congratulations! You're livin' the dream, girl!!! 

I know what you mean about talking to people. It's weird for me too! Sometimes I help out at my boyfriend's sister's jewelry booth when she does craft fairs. I have found out people love to talk about who they are shopping for, what occasion they are shopping for, what they've bought at the fair so far, what kind of fair food they have tried, where the best local places are to eat and visit, and where they live. Maybe these topics can help you out at your next show!

I'm new to soap making, but maybe in a year or so, after extensive testing of my soaps, I will brave up and venture out into the craft fair world like you. Really, my friends, family, and I can only use so much soap. I'll need to get rid of the rest somehow - why not sell it if it is awesome?


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry you got the shaft from the bigger show but I'm glad you did so well at the smaller one. I've been making soaps for years but this year starting back in March is when I first started selling at local farmers markets. Next weekend I'll be attending my first craft show. Applications were juried like yours and the communication was horrible. I too didn't hear from them and the dead line came and went. I sent several emails and noticed my check had been cashed and still no response. It wasn't until a few weeks ago I got a letter stating I was excepted but still no response to emails and the contact number in the letter gets me know where. Just some random recording stating the mail box is full so you can't leave a message. If this wasn't one of the larger craft fairs in town with a history of good reviews I would be extremely worried that maybe I have been scammed out of my booth fee... Anyway the long winded point I was trying to make is that some of these organized events leave much to be desired. Especially if you are new to the craft show circuit like you and I are. I am really glad you had a good experience after all and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I do too.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2013)

Congratulations! That is fabulous that you did so well!  Sometimes things are just meant to be. :grin:

Your display is attractive - organized and easy for customers to see eveything. That's a great banner, too.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Nov 17, 2013)

congrats to you on your success ...... you have experienced that old saying: "when one door is closed another is opened"! . inter-acting with your customers will get better over time no need to worry about that , just remember you have a good product that you believe in and stand behind of 100%,  just present it . {if you build it they will come } 
again congrats / love the look of your table .


----------



## greenmountainwife (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll have to try some of those topics. I feel like I just freeze up and dint know what to say. I loved when people asked me about the soaps, which ones I liked best which types they've tried before. I just realized that not a single person asked about what base oils were used or about lye. I was prepared for that! 

Numbers, I hope your craft show goes well! When is it? It's too bad the organizers aren't more, well, organized. Make sure you let us know how it goes!

I was pretty pleased with how the banner looked on the table. I was panicking about how I would hang it so googled it. Magnets! I'll try to pretty them up before my next show, but they worked perfectly.


----------



## JessieD (Nov 17, 2013)

First of all...I go to MANY craft fairs and farmers markets. I walk right past many booths because they are crowded/disorganized/overwhelming. Yours is definitely one that I would stop at! It's pleasing to the eye, laid out well, and simply lovely over all! Based on that alone, I'm not surprised you did well  I'm sure you also have an excellent product, but the booth is the first step in sales and you NAILED it!

Congrats!!


----------



## paillo (Nov 17, 2013)

I agree with JessieD, you nailed it! Love your banner and your booth. Congratulations on doing so well, that's awesome! The ease in communicating with others will come, just keep doing what you're doing, and it will become not nerve-wracking but exhilarating and fun. You've arrived, celebrate that


----------



## soap_rat (Nov 18, 2013)

Congrats on such a successful day!  Your table and soaps look great.  I'm about to do my first craft show myself, I am really nervous about it.  Now I wonder if I should make some more beer soap (it's HP so I think it would be ready)

I love your banner, did you get it made by a local shop or through the internet?  And may I ask how much it cost?  I need to figure out something...


----------



## TVivian (Nov 18, 2013)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## greenmountainwife (Nov 18, 2013)

I ordered the banner from vista print. I don't remember exactly how much it was, but I paid $40 for the banner (upgraded to heavy duty), 500 business cards, and shipping. Just another investment into the business/branding side of things. Maybe some day I will break even.  I'm pretty close right now, but there are more essential oils I want to order, so it looks like the actually making profits part will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 18, 2013)

Congratulations on a successful first show.  The first one is the hardest.  I too find it hard to talk to people but have found that when talking about my soaps and other products that I've totally engaged.  Another thing you will find is that different fragrances sell at different shows.  It always suprises me from one show to the next.


----------



## neeners (Nov 18, 2013)

congrats on your first successful show!  I agree that your display is so neat, tidy and very inviting!


----------



## Sihir (Nov 18, 2013)

Your display is beautiful, and congrats on your first fair! May there be many more successful ones to come


----------

